# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Escuelas de magia para niños menores de 8 años

## iciar

Tengo un niño de 4 años emocionado con la magia.  Intento encontrar sin éxito escuela de magia en Madrid que acepte niños menores de 8 años.  ¿Conocéis alguna?.  Muchas gracias

----------


## ignoto

Yo tengo tres hijos de 5, 7 y 9 años y he descubierto, por las duras, que a esas edades no tienen la paciencia que requiere la magia.
Con 4 añitos ya me dirás.

Hazte la siguiente pregunta:
¿Tu hijo es capaz de estar una hora prestando atención a un señor que le cuenta cosas de las que no ha oido hablar nunca y que no son nada divertidas día tras día?
Si la respuesta es que si, te estás engañando a tí misma.

La magia requiere grandes dosis de paciencia y estudio. Eso no lo puede tener un niño pequeño.

Si que puede asistir a algún taller de magia.
Están pensados para niños a partir de seis o siete años y es posible que lo acepten a pesar de la edad.

Aún así, es demasiado pequeño para la magia.

----------


## ignoto

¡Ah!

Con 4 años estará fascinado con la idea que tiene un niño pequeño de la magia, que no se ajusta ni de lejos a la realidad.

Si de verdad le gusta la magia, lo mejor es dejar que vea magos y espectáculos de magia y, sobre todo, no comprarle un juego de magia aunque lo pida de rodillas.
Cuando tenga diez o doce años, si sigue interesado, cualquier mago le dará encantado una lista de libros para estudiar si no quiere acudir a clases de magia.

----------


## iciar

Nos conformaremos con los talleres/espectáculos de magia.  Sus padres, es decir mi marido y yo, somos unos entusiastas del tema y no nos lo planteamos como un sacrificio desde la perspectiva de un niño.  Está claro que a veces sobreestimamos a nuestros hijos... muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------


## iciar

Nos conformaremos con los talleres/espectáculos de magia. Sus padres, es decir mi marido y yo, somos unos entusiastas del tema y no nos lo planteamos como un sacrificio desde la perspectiva de un niño. Está claro que a veces sobreestimamos a nuestros hijos... muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------


## thomas

Hola:

 Pues si, veo un poco dificil  el aprendizaje de magia a los cuatro años, pero tambien entiendo que si nos lo planteamos como un colegio , no les gustaria la magia ni a los de 10 años.

 Para los 4 años ó 5 , la escuela de magia debe ser un autentico juego.

 hay que jugar con cosas muy sencillas,

----------


## Dramagic

En la escuela de Harry Potter entran con 11 años minimo  :Wink:  

No se si en la escuela de ana tamariz no aceptan alumnos tan pequeños, si es así, epsera unos añitos y luego no dudes en llevarle allí. Los profesores y el nivel de la escuela en general es de lo mejorcito.

un saludo.

----------


## pim pam show

:shock: que bonito es la magia para los que la hacemos y para los que nos emocionamos viendola y cuando nos pica la curiosidad, hemos crecido con ilusion y no hemos estado de pequeños en ninguna escuela de magia, la chispa surge de repente y ya estas atrapado....
lo que quiero decir es que trabajo con niños a diario y la sicologia del niño es evolutiva, esto quiere decir que segun van pasando los años surgen unos deseos y unas emociones en los niños, si fuerzas a tu niño a asistir a una escuela de magia tan pequeño puedes influir en su desarrollo normal, piensalo, en todo caso si mi consejo vale para algo, intenta que asista a la mayor cantidad de espectaculos de magia que peudas ( sin pasarte) que sea una diversion para el y tendras un futuro mago en casa

----------


## Goreneko

con 4 años... dejalo que disfrute de la magia como espectador. a esa edad no creo que sea capaz de comprender que esas cosas tienen su "truco". a el le hara ilusion poner la mano encima de un nudo y que este desaparezca, pero no saber que ese nudo necesita 'algo' para que se deshaga... ¿comprendes?

----------

